# Something corrupted on PC



## merlinhimself (Apr 10, 2021)

Recently Ive been having a lot of issues with my PC, Cubase not opening properly, as well as other programs. I cant uninstall anything and programs in general just seem to crash. No Idea what to do.


----------



## Summa (Apr 10, 2021)

Tried sfc /scannow to check system files:





__





Using System File Checker in Windows


Learn how to run System File Checker in Windows to check if your computer has problems with files.




support.microsoft.com


----------



## merlinhimself (Apr 10, 2021)

Summa said:


> Tried sfc /scannow to check system files:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried that, it repaired some things but didn't do the trick. I just did an update and after the restart it seemed to be ok, but the past few days I've been doing things that seem to work, and then the next day it's back to not working properly


----------



## rdd27 (Apr 10, 2021)

To be honest, if it's massively unstable I'd be thinking of doing a clean Windows reinstall. However, before doing that, I'd do a full virus scan and run chkdsk on all your hard drives to check for any storage errors. 

There's a multitude of things that can cause system instability unfortunately - both software and hardware - so it can be quite difficult to diagnose the cause.


----------



## fakemaxwell (Apr 10, 2021)

Yeah not enough info to be able to give anything but general advice, so to echo the above- you're best off backing everything up and doing a complete wipe and reinstall Windows. If you place your main drive onto a backup external you can quickly reference what you used to use when you're reinstalling everything.

That being said, for the most part Windows has gotten much better at taking care of itself, so the usual practice of a complete wipe every year isn't necessary anymore. However I have had a similar issue in the past where multiple things went wrong, couldn't figure out a quick fix, and a wipe solved everything, so still a useful tool.


----------



## merlinhimself (Apr 10, 2021)

Im in the middle of a project lasting till end of may. Not sure what to do, dont want to risk messing things up in the middle of it. So far the windows update seems to have stabilized it. Virus Scan showed nothing, chkdsk on C came back ok. Ill probably turn my computer off for awhile today and see when its back on how things look, at worst I can probably pass the episode to another additional while I do a full reinstall of everything.


----------



## jiten (Apr 10, 2021)

Trying to understand what you mean exactly when you say programs are "not opening properly" and that you "can't uninstall anything".

If you are unable to do a complete wipe+reinstall, it may be worth trying some basic hardware tests at least. Since you already did chkdsk, two others to start would be CrystalDiskInfo (make sure there are no issues w/ the system drive in particular) and memtest86 to make sure your disk or RAM aren't shot. Memtest you need to install onto and boot from a USB thumbdrive and keep running for many hours, so best to do that overnight and make sure it reports no errors.

If both of those check out, you can also try going into device manager and either disable or physically unplug all devices (external hard drives, all USB devices, PCI(e) cards, network cards, graphics cards, onboard audio, maybe even your main audio interface if possible just to be sure and test, etc.) and see if the problems still persist. If not, then re-enable/re-connect one-by-one and see if it's one specific device that is causing problems.


----------



## CoffeeLover (Apr 10, 2021)

full system specs and os setup before asking help is always good.


----------



## merlinhimself (Apr 10, 2021)

CoffeeLover said:


> full system specs and os setup before asking help is always good.


Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: Cubase10.5.exe
Application Version: 10.5.20.179
Application Timestamp: 5eb109cf
Fault Module Name: ntdll.dll
Fault Module Version: 10.0.19041.844
Fault Module Timestamp: 60a6ca36
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Offset: 0000000000063416
OS Version: 10.0.19041.2.0.0.768.101
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: c3fb
Additional Information 2: c3fba478b38eea102852448d4a554596
Additional Information 3: 8888
Additional Information 4: 8888a39e05f5ba0c016feda0fd8acde1

In the problem details I found logs for all the crashes. This is what its displaying


----------



## AdamKmusic (Apr 10, 2021)

These suggestions might help, either update windows so any broken/missing things are replaced or fixed or either re download the dll file 











App crash with ntdll.dll


I have an application running on windows 7 32 bit machine. Unexpectedly Application crashes. I checked event viewer and saw the error below: Faulting application name: MyApplication.exe, version:



answers.microsoft.com


----------



## merlinhimself (Apr 10, 2021)

I also found that GTII-OSD64.dll was appearing a lot in the logs for the crashes. I was reading that this program inserts itself into other programs when they start (I think). Its from GPU Tweak II which is a GPU tweaking software that from ASUS. Anyways, I did notice when I would kill that with the task manager Cubase could load up properly. I also read that the ntdll.dll usually isnt the cause but is always the last thing in the log so it shows up as the fault module. Anyways. Im going to restart my computer more and see if the crash still happens.


----------



## merlinhimself (Apr 10, 2021)

Also. Even if this does fix it, Im going to be paranoid about my PC until I forget this ever happened. As soon as I can afford Mac I think Im going to switch back over to that for my DAW Computer.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 10, 2021)

merlinhimself said:


> Also. Even if this does fix it, Im going to be paranoid about my PC until I forget this ever happened. As soon as I can afford Mac I think Im going to switch back over to that for my DAW Computer.


Makes sure you Have the lastest bios , up to date chipset drivers, uptodate gfx card drivers uptodate audio interface drivers.

Remove anything that is not required at startup.

why have you got crap like GPU Tweak II installed?

uninstall any software that is not required....you don’t need GPU tweak 2.

I bet you also have loads of things you don’t need installed....

install malware bytes and run a scan...

what windows build is it?

post your system hardware specs.

what PSU are you using?


----------



## merlinhimself (Apr 10, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Makes sure you Have the lastest bios , up to date chipset drivers, uptodate gfx card drivers uptodate audio interface drivers.
> 
> Remove anything that is not required at startup.
> 
> why have you got crap like GPU Tweak II installed?


TBH GPU Tweak II was something I had installed on my other PC so when I built this one I just did it. I used it to control my fans when I was gaming to make sure temps were low. And my new GPU is not ASUS, and that software has not been updated in years, makes sense why it might screw things up. I just uninstalled it.

Ive shut down and started up 4x and havent experienced an issue yet. hoping that was it.

EDIT: Also bios and everything is up to date, I dont think Ive checked my chipset, but Ill probably wait till the seasons over before I delve into that.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 10, 2021)

It’s really grinds my gears when people blame windows for stability when 99% of the time it’s bad housekeeping...


----------



## merlinhimself (Apr 10, 2021)

easyrider said:


> It’s really grinds my gears when peole blame windows for stability when 99% of the time it’s bad housekeeping...


Lol not all composers are tech gurus, I would like to believe I'm more knowledgeable than the average, but chances are this program that I've had installed on my PC for years without causing issue was not happy with a new update or something, also I never blamed windows for stability. I'm pretty sure I solved it without your help or rude comment, but thanks anyways


----------



## easyrider (Apr 10, 2021)

merlinhimself said:


> TBH GPU Tweak II was something I had installed on my other PC so when I built this one I just did it. I used it to control my fans when I was gaming to make sure temps were low. And my new GPU is not ASUS, and that software has not been updated in years, makes sense why it might screw things up. I just uninstalled it.
> 
> Ive shut down and started up 4x and havent experienced an issue yet. hoping that was it.
> 
> EDIT: Also bios and everything is up to date, I dont think Ive checked my chipset, but Ill probably wait till the seasons over before I delve into that.


Chipset drivers and having uptodate ones are not up for debate..

Its fundamentally best practice.

what motherboard is it?


----------



## easyrider (Apr 10, 2021)

merlinhimself said:


> Lol not all composers are tech gurus, I would like to believe I'm more knowledgeable than the average, but chances are this program that I've had installed on my PC for years without causing issue was not happy with a new update or something, also I never blamed windows for stability. I'm pretty sure I solved it without your help or rude comment, but thanks anyways


Don’t think it was rude...I’ve been working in IT sectors for years. My statement was based on experience.

I was trying to help. But I won’t waste my time anymore here if my advice is not appreciated.


----------



## merlinhimself (Apr 10, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Don’t think it was rude...I’ve been working in IT sectors for years. My statement was based on experience.
> 
> I was trying to help. But I won’t waste my time anymore here if my advice is not appreciated.


It came off as rude, but I truly apologize if I misread it. Im probably also a bit on edge because of the paranoia for instability in the middle of the project. Thanks for your advice, Ill definitely look into updating the chipset asap.


----------



## CoffeeLover (Apr 10, 2021)

merlinhimself said:


> Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
> Application Name: Cubase10.5.exe
> Application Version: 10.5.20.179
> Application Timestamp: 5eb109cf
> ...


this could be driver relates issue 
anyway 
whole system spec then i mean 
cpu-motherboard-os drive-sampleDrives-AudioDrive-ram-gpu-psu and whatever else might be connected hardwarewise. 
and if you are not completly sure then just 
Enter *cmd* and press Enter to open the *Command Prompt window*. Type the *command line* systeminfo and press Enter. and take a screenshot.


----------



## EdwardG (Apr 11, 2021)

Summa said:


> Tried sfc /scannow to check system files:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like your problem is fixed. After chkfsk /f and SFC, there is DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth

Do you have/use restore points? Just in case, do you have a recovery drive?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Apr 11, 2021)

merlinhimself said:


> Also. Even if this does fix it, Im going to be paranoid about my PC until I forget this ever happened. As soon as I can afford Mac I think Im going to switch back over to that for my DAW Computer.


Macs freeze up and crash, too. The grass isn’t always greener. Macs used to be better. Not anymore. They’re just different... and can be harder to troubleshoot.


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 11, 2021)

merlinhimself said:


> Also. Even if this does fix it, Im going to be paranoid about my PC until I forget this ever happened. As soon as I can afford Mac I think Im going to switch back over to that for my DAW Computer.


 Knowing how to fix problems removes paranoia. Both Mac and PC users are at the mercy of the (d)evolving OS. I'd be more insecure running a Mac since people had to give up using older software to stay up to date in the Mac world.


----------



## CoffeeLover (Apr 11, 2021)

i find a well tuned pc to be far more stable than my mac. i hardly ever use it unless if projects go large then its pc as a server and mac mini as a master client. i do love the UI of mac os so i have mac sierra theme on my windows 10. and its awesome!


----------



## Summa (Apr 11, 2021)

EdwardG said:


> Sounds like your problem is fixed. After chkfsk /f and SFC, there is DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth
> 
> Do you have/use restore points? Just in case, do you have a recovery drive?


Oh - that was meant to be a question to the threadstarter, I'm from germany so my english might be hard to understand in case I'm tired or made a quick answer.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 11, 2021)

merlinhimself said:


> Also. Even if this does fix it, Im going to be paranoid about my PC until I forget this ever happened. As soon as I can afford Mac I think Im going to switch back over to that for my DAW Computer.


This is exactly why I was hesitant to go back to PC recently. Went with a 2020 iMac....Cubase and Logic have not crashed once in the past month. There’s something to be said for peace of mind.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Apr 12, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> This is exactly why I was hesitant to go back to PC recently. Went with a 2020 iMac....Cubase and Logic have not crashed once in the past month. There’s something to be said for peace of mind.


There is, which is why I use Windows 10.

The Mac vs pc thing is a trite relic of the past - and some seriously successful marketing. However, I think W10 users need to learn a bit more still to keep things running smooth vs Mac, but W10 is usually easier to fix if something does go sideways. 

I’m glad the OP seemed to have things working now.


----------



## RobbertZH (Apr 13, 2021)

merlinhimself said:


> Ive shut down and started up 4x and havent experienced an issue yet. hoping that was it.


Now you have a stable system again, it is time do make a partition backup of the C drive (assuming that that is the drive where windows and all programs are installed). If you have problems again in the future (maybe after installing a program or after a windows update) you can restore the partition backup back to the c drive.

The partition backup should be created on a different harddisk (*not* on the same harddisk as the C drive/partition).

I would suggest creating a new partition backup every time that you have installed a new program, new major windows update, registered new Kontakt libraries, etc, but only after you have verified that your system is still running ok and all programs can still be executed. Then you can restore and resort back to the latest stable situation.

To limit the size of the partition backup, it is wise to only have windows and all installed programs on the C drive. Install the sample library content (e.g. Kontakt) on a separate drive/partition. If instead you have installed Kontakt libraries on the C drive, then the C partition backup would become undesired large.

You need to install software to make and restore partition backups.
Creating a partition backup can be executed in Windows, but I would advise to shutdown all applications beforehand, so that during the backup nothing changes on your system.

With such software you can also create a boot CD.
In the case that windows does not start anymore, you can run the application on the boot disc and start the partition restore from there (thus without using Windows).

Paid software that I used on my Windows 7 PC in the past is Acronis True Image.
Read a review here:
https://www.pcworld.com/article/3571419/acronis-true-image-2021-premium-review.html

Free software that I currently use on my Windows 10 PC is Macrium Reflect Free
Read a review here:








Macrium Reflect Free review: Great, no-frills image backup


Macrium Reflect Free is a proven backup program, but it lacks many features found in the competition.




www.pcworld.com


----------

